# white widow problem



## bizzy323 (May 26, 2005)

I got 2 female 3 weeks old white widow, and one of my plants stems are purple and its  dark green.


----------



## joe blow (May 26, 2005)

Dude, you worry too much.


----------



## bizzy323 (May 27, 2005)

why shouldn't i?


----------



## joe blow (May 28, 2005)

that's not abnormal


----------



## chato420 (Jun 5, 2005)

everyone on this site is ******* dumb, this site lacks much knowledge.


----------



## joe blow (Jun 5, 2005)

If we're so Dumb, enlighten us with your knowledge, otherwise see ya.......


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 5, 2005)

I wonder how long we'll have to wait for some pearls of wisdom from chato420?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 6, 2005)

Doubt he will be back. People like Chato420 are just bored trolls from other boards that got banned or want to pick a fight with someone who doesnt know them so they dont feel so much like a retard when people answer.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 6, 2005)

As for the purple stems, It's a early sign of a nute deficency. I cant remember what one. Phosphorus I think. I'll have to look it up for you Bizzy.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 22, 2005)

i had a one plant of three that did that, all planted in the same pot, and it was the only one that was male once i started flowering them, i also heard that some strains of indica turn purple when exposed to colder dark peroids 40-50 Degrees...im sure you've all heard of purple haze?


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Joe whered u get the steal your face?


----------



## joe blow (Jun 22, 2005)

I started with a general   google search of GD avatars and went from there.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 22, 2005)

groovy


----------

